# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Kem Pháp La Rose - Quán kem ở Sài Gòn

## hantt.163

Kem Pháp La Rose sẽ là sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời dành cho bạn nào muốn thưởng thức món kem trộn đặc biệt. La Rose nằm kế sát bên -18 độ và đối diện ĐH Mở, ngay trung tâm thành phố nên cũng khá bắt mắt và dễ tìm. Menu của quán rất đa dạng với đủ vị kem, đặc biệt có món kem trộn các bạn có thể tự do chọn món kem mình thích rồi trộn lại cùng với các lọai topping. 

Giá khỏang *59k/1 phần kem trộn khá bự. Còn kem viên 22k/1 viên. (Check thêm menu bên dưới). Kem thật ra cũng ko phải quá đặc sắc gì nhưng ăn cũng OK với 1 không gian khá lịch sự và yên tĩnh với các bản nhạc quốc tế. Quán còn có nhiều fast food khác với giá cũng chấp nhận được nhưng chưa biết chất lượng thế nào. 



Kem viên



Chín món kem trộn độc đáo với sự pha trộn từ 18 vị kem Pháp truyền thống và sáng tạo với hương vị đậm đà của trái cây nhiệt đới, được sản xuất hoàn toàn trên các nguyên liệu tự nhiên, cộng với những đồ rắc thú vị sẽ là điểm nhấn đầu tiên khi đến với La Rose. Ngoài ra, bản thân từng vị kem còn là sự pha trộn khéo léo của những hương vị khác nhau như kem dừa mè đen, kem mật ong hoa hồng, kem lá dứa hoa quả…



Kem trộn



Nhìn bên ngòai La Rose, kế sát bên Trà sữa -18 độ



Những không gian được trang trí đặc trưng, nhưng lại rất hài hòa theo phong cách Pháp sẽ giúp bạn luôn muốn khám phá mọi góc cạnh của La Rose. Ở đâu đó trong phòng máy lạnh sofa, bàn gỗ, phòng gia đình, góc ngồi bệt hay sân vườn lộng gió và hương hoa, bạn sẽ luôn tìm được cho mình một góc châu Âu giữa Sài Gòn. Chất Âu châu càng được thể hiện rõ hơn ở những bức ảnh được thực hiện bởi những nhiếp ảnh gia chuyên nghiệp lẫn không chuyên người Việt, là cái nhìn về con người, cảnh sắc, cuộc sống của những đất nước thi vị và lôi cuốn nhất thế giới…



Lầu 2



Sân thượng trên lầu 2



Một mini studio với đầy đủ phông nền là những cảnh đẹp châu Âu cùng hệ thống đèn flash đồng bộ, máy ảnh số, máy tính xử lý ảnh tại chỗ sẽ giúp bạn giữ lại những khoảnh khắc, kỷ niệm đẹp cùng bạn bè, người thân…



Lầu 1



Tầng trệt

Đến với La Rose để đắm mình trong một không gian trữ tình và lãng mạn, bềnh bồng cùng phong vị Pháp, phong vị châu Âu!



Với gần 10 năm kinh nghiệm hoạt động trong lĩnh vực ẩm thực tại Pháp, bếp trưởng La Roseđem đến cho thực khách Sài thành một cảm nhận cổ điển, nhưng lại rất tươi mới cho những món ăn nhẹ mang đậm phong cách châu Âu như pizza, spagetti, panini, sandwich, hamburger, finger food…



Menu thực đơn giá tiền đây ^^

- 18 vị kem được sản xuất trên nguyên liệu tự nhiên, trái cây tươi cùng 15 loại đồ rắc.
- 9 món kem trộn là sự kết hợp tổng hợp của các vị kem và đồ rắc.
- Các món ăn nhẹ mang đậm bản sắc và hương vị châu Âu: pizza, spagetti, panini, sandwich, hamburger, finger food…



Kem viên đồng giá 22k/1 viên được chọn 2 lọai topping



Kem trộn, lựa đủ thứ lọai rồi trộn mix lại




Địa chỉ: 76 Võ Văn Tần, Phường 6, Quận 3, TP.Hồ Chí Minh**
>>Xem bản đồ địa điểm Kem  Pháp La Rose



**Cùng khám phá các quán kem ngon ở Sài Gòn - quan kem ngon o Sai Gon

Nguồn: Nhóm Mua & DiaDiemAnUong.com

*

----------


## lovetravel

Nhìn ngon thế, không gian lại đẹp, giá cũng ổn.

----------

